

My Stolen Mac (tracked using Hidden) - bgentry
http://mystolenmac.tumblr.com/

======
lukesandberg
When i see things like this i sometimes wonder if (in america at least) this
could be illegal under wiretapping laws. Obviously it seems justified because
the laptop was stolen, but i've heard about stranger things. For instance one
of my CS profs (Sam King, UIUC) told us in class about a honey pot experiment
he was running once. The whole idea was just to monitor what intruders would
typically do on an unprotected system by recording shell sessions. When they
were getting the experiment approved by network admins it came up that this
might count as wire tapping (Illinois has weirdly strict 'all parties consent'
laws for wire tapping). So to protect themselves they had to add a disclaimer
to the login prompt saying that user activities may be recorded. (nevermind
the fact that these attackers would most likely not ever see the login
prompt).

So it raises the question, could this software pose a liability for the owner?

~~~
grecy
On a slightly related note, I often wonder if posting these images on the
public internet will in some way render them useless (inadmissible?) in court,
or otherwise put the poster in hot water for pinning the blame on people who
have not yet been proven guilty...?

------
bgentry
FYI, this is not _my_ mac, I came across this story on Twitter. Similar to the
one that happened in Oakland a couple months ago.

